# Lathe Leveling Feet



## bisley45 (Oct 17, 2015)

Just wanting to get some input on the leveling feet I came up with. Its a 9" south bend . and yes it will be coming off of the mobile base and will be bolted to the floor


----------



## JPigg55 (Oct 17, 2015)

Only problem I see is no pictures of the whole lathe, just a teaser leg shot. LOL


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 17, 2015)

Guess that was my bad lol. I don't have any good pics of the lathe all done but here is one. and when I get it setup ill post more..


----------



## Dan_S (Oct 17, 2015)

Personally, I would make some thick steel pads that bolt to the bottom of the feet, and then thread into them. That way everything is under compression, and you don't have to worry about snapping of the cast iron tabs.


----------



## David VanNorman (Oct 17, 2015)

The lathe is nice. Must have been used on overhead belts. looks good otherwise.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 17, 2015)

Me I would just shim it and bolt it down. Doesn't look stable as is. And I would also worry about cracking the tabs.


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 17, 2015)

Check JW Windco, they offer all sorts of leveling feet for different wieght loads.


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 18, 2015)

David VanNorman said:


> The lathe is nice. Must have been used on overhead belts. looks good otherwise.




Guess this pic might help


----------



## JPigg55 (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice looking. Did you do the restoration on it ?
Looks like you're working on setting up a new shop as well.


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 18, 2015)

JPigg55 said:


> Nice looking. Did you do the restoration on it ?
> Looks like you're working on setting up a new shop as well.




yes I did do a restore on the lathe looked like this when I got it and yes been working for about a year getting my shop built.


----------



## pineyfolks (Oct 18, 2015)

You can level it using the adjustment bolts you have then make a small form around the leg and fill in the gap under them with mortar for a solid base.


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 18, 2015)

went a different route a little over kill but it is not going to move


----------



## JPigg55 (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice looking job on the rtestoration. Looks even better than brand new out of the crate.
Good luck with finishing the new shop.


----------

